# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  original thail. Tätowierungen

## schiene

Gestern habe ich mich kurzentschlossen in einen kleinen Wat begeben und mir 6 Stunden lang meinen Rücken tätowieren lassen.
Einen ausführlichen Bericht mit vielen Bildern und Filmen werde ich nach meiner Rückkehr einstellen.
Nur kurz soviel:
- zeitweise war es sehr schmerzhaft
-keine Schmerzen danach
-war heute schon wieder im Meer baden
-alle Thais,auch die Tätowierer waren erstaunt das ich es ohne einen Ton ertragen haben
-noch nie vorher hat einer sich so lange am Stück bei ihnen tätowieren lasse.
hier mal zwei erste Bilder:

----------


## Enrico

Iss doch recht ordentlich geworden   ::   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, was kostet so ein Landschaftsgemälde? Jetzt bist aber im Wert sicher gestiegen, oder?  ::  
Kommt vorne auch noch was drauf?

----------


## odd

::  , jetzt musst Du aber Dein Gewicht halten.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Schiene, hat man dir den ganzen Rücken "zerstochen" oder warst du breits vorher schon verziert?
In welchem Tempel warst du gewesen?

Hatte ja auch schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, aber mich nicht recht entscheiden können.
Zumal es auch gewisse Auflagen gibt, die es eigentlich einzuhalten gilt als Träger solcher Sak Yants.
Aber das ist wohl auch wieder eine Ansichts- oder Auslegungssache...

----------


## schiene

Das Tattoo am Arm und die nackte Lady mit der Hand hatte ich schon.
Alles andere wurde in den knapp 6 Stunden gestochen.
Wenn ich zurück bin werde ich mehr über die Vorbereitungszeremonien und Regeln   schreiben.
Im März ist da immer ein riesen Fest und alle Tätowierer aus der Gegend kommen da hin.Ich bekam eine DVD von dem Monk geschenkt wo auf 3 Stunden alles von dem fest aufgezeichnet ist.Sehrsehr interessant.Auf Wunsch kann ich dir gerne eine Kopie machen und zuschicken.(nach dem Urlaub!!!!)

----------


## Daniel Sun

Die Kopie würd ich gern habe wollen. Von dem Festival hab ich auch schon gehört und hab auch schon einiges davon gesehen. Wenn man sieht wie die Menschen dabei in Trance geraten ist schon eine spannende Sache, wobei ich nicht wirklcih weiß ob ich daran glauben soll oder nicht...es ist irgendwas dazwischen.

----------


## odd

War aber nicht Wat Bang Phra, oder?

----------


## schiene

> War aber nicht Wat Bang Phra, oder?


Eigentlich ist es kein Wat,sonder ein ganz normals Thaihaus wo eine große Familie wohnt.
In dem Haus gibt es eine Art "Altar"mit vielen Buddhas.Es kamen viele Thais machten da ihre Gebete und gingen wieder.Nach dem Namen werde ich heute mal fragen.Von aussen ist überhaupt nicht zu sehen das im inneren sich ein Altar befindet und es ein paar Plätze für Tätowierer gibt.Wer nicht genau weis wo das ist wird es auch nicht finden.Ich kann aber euch gerne eine E-mailadresse bezw.den Ansprechpartner geben welcher euch hinfährt.

----------


## schiene

Hier die genau Beschreibung meiner Tätowierung welche ich mir  in der Nähe von Chantaburi machen lies.

Am 11.4.2010 furen wir mit einem thail.Freund in ein kleines Dorf etwa 15 KM außerhalb von Chantaburi.Ein typ.Thaihaus lies nicht erkennen das im inneren ein kleiner Altar ist und sich hier eine Familie aufs Tätowieren spezalisiert hat.
*der Altar:*




ichwurde gefragt was ich mir denn tätowieren lassen möchte.Eigentlich wollte ich nur einen Buddha auf den oberen Rücken.OK,sie sagten mir es wäre sehr schmerzvoll und es müsse heute gemacht werden da sie morgen in eine andere Stadt zum Songkranfest fahren.Naja,so schmerzvoll wirds schon nicht sein und ich vertrage schon ne Menge.
Mir wurden 100erte Motive vorgelegt und am Ende entschied ich mich für einen Buddha.

Einer aus der Familie legte den Buddha in die Mitte und legte verschiedene Zeichen,Figuren und Schriftzeichen darum.

Irgendwie gefiel es mir und ich meinte ok,das können wir auch machen.
Erstaunte Blicke und dann meinten sie dies würde etwa 5-7 Stunden dauern und das hätte noch keiner durchgehalten und gemacht.Da griffen sie mich an meinem Ehrgeiz und Stolz und großkotzig meinte ich "kein Problem"ich halte das durch!!!schafft es auch der Tätowierer???
Ein junger Mann stand auf und zeigte auf den Tiger,den Buddha und auf Zeichen  am Nacken.Dies werde er tätowieren und den Rest macht ein Monk welcher telfon. bestellt werde und in der Nähe lebt.


*mein "Stecher",18 jahre alt*

----------


## schiene

Sie wiesen mich nochmals darauf hin das es schmervoll sei und wenn thais sich sie großflächig tätowieren liesen dies immer nur in kleinen Schritten Woche für Woche oder Monat für Monat machen lassen würden.
Egal,schiene will gleich und alles  ::   ::  

Der junge Tätowierer ging duschen,zog sich weise Kleidung an machte ein paar Gebete und begleitete mich zu dem Platz im Haus wo ich mich vor ihm 3x verbeugen mußte und ihm eine Schale auf welche ich 400 Bath legen mußte überrreichen durfte.
Dann worden die große Nadel geschliffen und in einer Tinktur desinfiziert und im Feuer nochmals gereinigt wurde.
Ich setzte mich mit dem Rücken zu ihm auf den Fußboden und los ging es.










mittlerweile kamen noch andere Thais welche sich tätowieren lassen wollten.

----------


## schiene

Nach 1Stunde 20 Minuten war dies alles fertig und es gab ne 10 minütige Raucherpause.
Bisher hatte ich keine Probleme mit den Schmerzen und es war locker auszuhalten.Dagegen hatte der Thai neben mir ziemlich gejammert und ein paar Tränen flosssen bei ihm auch.



Dann ging es mit dem Tiger weiter.Da unten war es schon etwas schmerzvoller aber auch das habe ich tapfer ohne einen Mux von mir zu geben ausgehalten.







Nach ca 40 Minuten war auch der Tiger fertig und in der Zwischenzeit war auch der Monk welcher meinen Rücken weiter verzieren sollte eingetroffen.

----------


## schiene

Nach den 2 Stunden gabs wieder eine kleine Pause und der Monk traf seine Vorbereitungen.
Etwa 30 Minuten später wurde ich wieder hereingebeten und mußte mich auch hier wieder 3x vor dem Monk verbeugen.Ich mußte ihm ein paar Sätze nachsprechen.Der Inhalt waren Regeln welche man nach der Tätowierung einhalten soll(te)  ::  
Dann mußte ich ihm eine bereitstehende Schale mit einem Tambun von 1000 Bath überreichen.
Nun ging es wieder los.....diesmal war es aber viel schmerzhafter als zuvor  ::  
Doch innerlich gefestigt und mit dem Willen den Thais zu zeigen das auch ein Farang was aushält erduldete ich die"Stecherei"weiter auch wenn meine Hand,versteckt unter meinem Handtuch sich manchmal ballte  ::  


Nach etwa 40 Minuten merkte ich wie mein Kreislauf langsam anfing etwas zu rebellieren.Es herrschte  eine Temperatur von 42 Grad  und ich war an einem Punkt wo ich sagte stop!!!!
Ich brauch ne Zigarette und ne Flasche Wasser.Zichendurch habe ich immer sehr viel Wasser getrunken welches ja auch wieder raus wollte.War ne gute Aussrede mit dem Pinkeln  ::  
So weit war er schon.....

----------


## schiene

Ich nutzte die Zeit um mich auf die weiteren Schmerzen innerlich vorzubereiten und nach 15 Minuten ging es zum Endspurt......
Jetzt noch etwas über 2 Stunden ohne Unterbrechung und es war geschafft  ::  

Besonders schmerzvoll waren die Schriftzeichen welche um den ganzen Rücken gingen.
Bevor alles zu Ende war sprach er noch irgendwelche Worte welche aber von mir kaum noch wargenommen wurden ich war froh es geschafft zu haben.Ich glaube länger hätte ich es auch nicht mehr ausgehalten!!!
Doch eine Überraschung hatten sie noch auf Lager.Er nahm ein scharfes Schwert und ich mußte meinen Rücke krümmen.Dann wurde ich von 2 Gehilfen festgehalten und er schlug mir 4x mit der Klinge auf meinen Rücken.
Nicht genug ,nein es mußte auch noch einen Schluck Schnaps trinken und mir auf meinen Rücken spucken.Was für ne Sauerei!!!!da ist man tapfer und dafür bekommt man Prügel und wird vollgesabbert  ::   und das alles für 1000 Bath.



Danach gönnte ich mir erst mal ein Bier und erfreute mich an den Blicken der Thais welche sehr zahlreich alles beobachteten.
Jeder war erstaunt das ich es solange ausgehalten habe!!!
In der Regel lassen sich Thais immer nur ein kleines Stück tätowieren.Mal wöchentlich oder auch nur jeden Monat ein bisschen.Länger als eine Stunde hat es da noch keiner machen lassen meinte  der Monk und der junge Tätowierer.
2 Stunden später war ich wieder im Hotel.Unglaublicher weise hatte ich keinerlei Schmerzen.Wirklich nichts!!!!
Bin  abends noch schwimmen gegangen und habe wunderbar geschlafen.

----------


## Enrico

Hut ab!   ::

----------


## schiene

Hier ein Bericht von einem der bekanntesten Tempel für Tattoos.
http://www.daserste.de/weltspiegel/b...4cae0ii~cm.asp

----------


## wein4tler

Interessanter Bericht Schiene. Hat Lucky Dich dabei fotografiert? Hat sie mit Dir mitgelitten?

----------


## schiene

> Interessanter Bericht Schiene. Hat Lucky Dich dabei fotografiert? Hat sie mit Dir mitgelitten?


Die meisten Bilder sind von Somlak gemacht wurden.
Nach ihrem Gesichts zu urteilen tat es Somlak mehr weh als mir  ::

----------


## schiene

hier zwei kurze Filme vom tätowieren:
[youtube:n927ky0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgw9Gr1cfYA[/youtube:n927ky0o]

[youtube:n927ky0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh4cThBnGE4[/youtube:n927ky0o]

----------


## odd

Was war schmerzvoller?

Das Tätowieren, oder die Zwangssitzhaltung?   ::

----------


## schiene

> Was war schmerzvoller?
> 
> Das Tätowieren, oder die Zwangssitzhaltung?


als es zur Pause ging hatte ich wirklich Probleme beim aufstehen und in der Leistengegend  schmerzen welche nicht angenehm waren.Nach paar Schritten gings dann aber wieder.

----------


## wein4tler

Musste die Tätowierung im Sitzen erfolgen oder wäre es auch liegend gegangen?

----------


## Enrico

Dürfte nur im sitzen gehen, da die Nadel ja wie ein Billardstock geführt wird.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Dürfte nur im sitzen gehen, da die Nadel ja wie ein Billardstock geführt wird.


Das sollte nciht das Problem darstellen, da hab ich bei den Japanern schon ganz andere Tätowieraktionen gesehen. Wenn dann kann es nur einen rituellen Zwang fürs sitzen geben.

----------


## schiene

mein Begleiter lies sich auch noch ein paar Stiche verabreichen.....
[youtube:2bo3a4qn]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHWekoiTIjc[/youtube:2bo3a4qn]

----------


## schiene

> Musste die Tätowierung im Sitzen erfolgen oder wäre es auch liegend gegangen?


Ich habe noch keinen im liegen gesehen.Ist zum Stechen mit den langen Nadeln wohl auch für den "Stecher"
schwierig.100%ig kann ich aber nicht nein oder ja sagen.
Aber du kannst es ja mal im nächsten Urlaub checken.
Vielleicht nen hübsches Weingläschen als Tattoo?!  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Nein, danke Schiene, ich sehe mir die Bilder gerne bei anderen an. Selber bin ich eher zu schmerzempfindlich um mir so eine masochistische Tortur anzutun. Wenn, dann würde ich auch einen Tiger wählen, weil ich im Jahr des Tigers geboren wurde.

----------


## Hua Hin

Jedem was er braucht. Trotzdem Respekt Schiene, ich hätte es in deinem Alter nicht mehr machen lassen.
Es geht auch nicht um Schmerzen, die sind einmalig. Mir hat es persönlich viele Euro gekostet den ganzen Scheiss lasermässig wieder los zu werden. Aber ich nehme mal an, in deinem Securityjob läufst Du eh nur uniformiert rum.

Gruss Alex

----------


## schiene

> Jedem was er braucht. Trotzdem Respekt Schiene, ich hätte es in deinem Alter nicht mehr machen lassen.
> Es geht auch nicht um Schmerzen, die sind einmalig. Mir hat es persönlich viele Euro gekostet den ganzen Scheiss lasermässig wieder los zu werden. Aber ich nehme mal an, in deinem Securityjob läufst Du eh nur uniformiert rum.
> 
> Gruss Alex


Warum sollte ich es mir später wieder wegmachen lassen??
Mein erstes Tattoo erhielt ich mit 16 Jahren zu DDR Zeiten.
Da war es wirklich noch so,das fast alle Tätowierten im Knast gesessen haben.
Das hat mich aber nie gestört und gegen alle Reden meiner Eltern,Freunde,Bekannte das ich dies mal bereuen werde habe ich es immer noch und möchte es auch nicht missen.
Jobmäßig ist es auch kein Problem da wir immer lange Hemden und dunkle Anzüge tragen.

----------


## wein4tler

*UV-Tattoo* 

Ein UV-Tattoo wird mit Ultra-Violetten Farben gestochen und ist nur im Schwarzlicht sichtbar, also z.B. in der Disco oder mit einer Schwarzlichtlampe im heimischen Partykeller. Bei normalem Licht ist ein UV-Tattoo nicht zu sehen - ideal für Leute die im Beruf keine Tattoo 's haben dürfen oder es vor Muttern verstecken müssen!   ::   Entweder lässt man sich ein neues Tattoo mit diesem UV-Effekt stechen oder in ein bestehendes Tattoo einarbeiten. Die Farbe soll laut Tattoostudios hautverträglich sein.

----------


## schiene

hier noch ein Bild welches einen Tag nach der"Sitzung"aufgenommen wurde.

----------


## schiene

::  
die sollte sich mal eins in Thailand mit Nadeln stechen lassen  ::  

[youtube:2mehdd02]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cccnJAK7TI&feature=player_embedded[/youtube:2mehdd02]

----------


## wein4tler

Warum diese Suppenhenne sich ein Tatoo stechen läßt ist mir nicht klar, wenn sie so brüllt wegen der Schmerzen.

----------


## schiene

hier ein TV-Bericht zum Thema.
http://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/servl...mentId=3902580

----------


## schiene

ich werde doch wohl aber nicht Schuld daran sein???
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/...0.html#ref=rss

----------


## schiene

hier eine sehr interessante Seite  mit vielen Bildern+Berichten vom Sak Yant Tattoo Festival 2011 im Wat Bang Phra

http://www.wat-bang-phra.de/

----------


## schiene

Ich habe gerade ein paar ganz schöne schwarz/weiß Bilder zum Thema gefunden und möchte sie euch nicht vorenthalten...

----------


## schiene

Nahaufnahme der Tattoos des zweiten von links

----------


## schiene

Eine Mischung aus Sak Yant und "modernen" Tribals Tattoos

----------


## schiene

noch ein paar Beispiele:

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------

